#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Τεχνική εταιρεία ζητά  ηλεκτρολόγο αυτό αυτοματιστή

## sfkalan

Ζητείται από τεχνική εταιρεία Ηλεκτρολόγος/Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός ή Μηχανικός Αυτοματισμού με προϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον ενός έτους για ανάπτυξη ηλεκτρολογικών συστημάτων ελέγχου & αυτοματισμού PLC/SCADA υψηλής τεχνολογίας με  γνώσεις συστημάτων: Step 7, WinCC, software της Siemens TIA PORTAL, Eplan P8,  SCL, PLC, Simatic S5/S7, SCADA. 

Αποστολή βιογραφικών στο: info@xorotexniki.gr

----------

